# You KNOW you have a problem when your mum...



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

...brings home two rats for you!!!!

I'm just getting myself into the swing of things again after a couple of months of mayhem of the rat variety. I had my every-so-often GGMR (and mice -.-) splurge and I was fine 

Mum went to a different petshop today to try it out. I didn't go - as I try to avoid pet shops if I can. She came home a couple of hours later carrying a box ...

"What have you bought NOW, mother?!"










Holly, a scaredy sweet dumbo rex husky










And Fran, she so far has proved to have very intelligent eyes. I expect big things from this one 

Apparently, the parent (it's what I call her when I'm mucho displeased with her impulsive actions lol) saw Holly coughing and sneezing her heart out in a hammock at the pet shop. In all honesty, she does sound absolutely terrible so I've loaded her up with baytril - much to her displeasure! They refused to let mum take home just one rat, despite the state that she's in, and despite mum explaining that we have 22 others at home! They made her take another too .. and Fran was the rat that chose to come home.

So right now they're set up in a secret hamster cage, awaiting an upgrade into a rat cage when my dad makes himself scarce this evening. LOL. My poor dad is always the last to find out about my new additions! 

This time though - I refuse to take the blame for GGMR!

And yes .. I have given my mother a talking to. It seems I'm going to have to keep her on a shorter leash for a probationary period!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww! They are just to cute!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

They are seriously adorable. I love Holly's coloring. I hope she gets better soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Haha, it's too awesome that your mom would do that.

They're very beautiful, hope your new girl heals quickly!


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

haha i wish my mom was more accepting of rats, she hates that i own them and i don`t even live with her!!
but yeah those 2 are super cute and i really hope she recovers soon, glad they found a good home


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

More pics! My sister, her boyfriend and I got them out for a little while for a quick play;

Franny



















And Holly


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

those huskies are just to die for... it is a shame they are so hard to come by here in the US

However, I believe I found someone with a line she has kept going after she smuggled some rats over from abroad a number of years ago. The boys I saw have that husky look to their coat color. They are still a bit young so I will keep an eye on them. I already have a male from her, he is my big boy DD that one member on here always called 'possum. His markings reveal his UK roots since he is marked like the essex/baldie rats.

I guess I need to join a UK rat site & see if anyone is planning a Florida vacation anytime soon & see if they would bring over some of those huskies... hehehe (evil grin)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol next time I come over I'll bring a 'rat coat' with a hoard of huskies hidden inside for you :lol:

Although I doubt I'll be allowed back in the country .. last time I came out we were staying in Ft Lauderdale when hurricane katrina hit .. and the time before when bonnie and charlie hit. SO I think it's safest for the US population if I avoid the country for a while .. just in case


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah, thanks a lot ration, lol.

huskies are so cute! i totally agree that it's a shame they aren't very popular over here, they are delightful. how lucky you are to have a mom that understands your love of rats (and even feeds your addiction!)


my scroll!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol. I wish she didn't 'feed' it so much some times. I'm sure it'll be a completely different situation if I had to bring out the 'muuuum, can you pay my vet bills' eyes :lol:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well we've had an over-night roll reversal.

I took Holly and Fran out today and Holly immediately curled up in my hand bruxing her heart out. Franny was much more stand-offish but it only took her a few minutes before she was climbing up a duvet mountain looking me up and down in her "good human? bad human .. ahh good human!" sort of way. I feel scrutinised by her every time she looks at me LOL


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

that is so funny!! i wish my mom had random awesome - impulsive acts. And like you said, now you can get her the sad face when you have to go to the vet! .. I'm glad they have a good new home though.
And i totally agree huskys = so cute ... if they can get illegal drugs into this country surely we can figure out a way to get rats in !


----------



## Ophelia (May 25, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> My poor dad is always the last to find out about my new additions!


Oh god! I laughed so hard at this. This was exactly how it was when I was young and my mom and I would get some pet and never tell dad til he found out somehow on his own.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

that would e so cool if my mom brought home rats! my mom is terrified of rats!lol


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

bmwing01 said:


> if they can get illegal drugs into this country surely we can figure out a way to get rats in !


I have an acquaintance who flies to and from New York City when she's going between school and home in Ohio. Apparently as far as international flights go it's easy to smuggle a rat through in a jacket, because they don't go through an x-ray and they don't set off metal detectors. But that's just a domestic flight. It'd be a lot harder to conceal them on an int'l flight, I imagine, given the length of them, and you could probably get into a lot more trouble. If my boys are all still around when I immigrate to Australia I'm going to have a **** of a time getting them through quarantine.  **** isolated continents not wanting new diseases.


----------



## strangeduck (Jun 1, 2008)

Man...I'm jealous. The only time my mom "got" me new rats was a complete mess. She put a momma rat in back in with the father when I was gone for a weekend because "he looked lonely" and "she looked like she was being bothered by the babies." This was ten years ago when I still lived at home and kept a single male and a single female. :roll: So, yeah, I got an extra 17 rats...which she made me get rid of...

Awfully cute ratties...I hope the sniffle is nothing serious.


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

Haha, cute! I wish my mom would do that for me :']


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I just love holly!!!! Fanny is very petty! she reminds me of my rat Squishy


----------

